
List of SaaS, PaaS and IaaS for devops/infradev with free plans - aram
https://github.com/ripienaar/free-for-dev
======
Arbinv
Not able to push via git but you might want to add www.parkmycloud.com - tool
helps devs reduce by up to 65% your AWS bill.

